# No dog shows in scotland?



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

ive been searching online for companion/fun dog shows in scotland and i cant find any!

there is the dogs trust one which i am already going to.
and paws in the park in september. 

and thats all i can find!

is there somewhere specific to look to find where there might be things going on?


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

glasgow vet school normaly do a rodio, but i missed it this year as i think its on early may. i thaught it was june.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

kendal said:


> glasgow vet school normaly do a rodio, but i missed it this year as i think its on early may. i thaught it was june.


yeah it was in april i think. i wasnt able to go unfortunately. my parents shop have done a stall at it a coupla years. usually a good day.


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

dont hearing dogs for the deff do a show near falkirk or something. i remember going a couple of years ago but i cant remember where.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Fuzzbugs posted a list hun x

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/105133-who-shows-has-shown-their-dogs-x-4.html


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I get my details from here

http://www.dogpages.org.uk/forums/index.php?showforum=5


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

GAL have 3 or 4 shows a year. Normaly I find out about fun shows at open shows etc. Most the time I leave my grooming table and come back to find entry forms. Saves me the work of finding out about them :lol:


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Almost every county show has a companion dogs show in it.. I was working at drymen show last week and campsie show yesterday, both had them


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I was going to go to campsie show because it's mins away from me but I wouldn't give them the money for the entry fee for that and the show near by the other week. Aren't worth the money atall...


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I was going to go to campsie show because it's mins away from me but I wouldn't give them the money for the entry fee for that and the show near by the other week. Aren't worth the money atall...


Campsie show was a great day out yesterday, an it's only £3 for folks coming in on foot, £5 if you want to take a car... I had a trade stand at it, met loads of lovely folks  It's handy for me too, about a 10 min drive.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I was going to go to campsie show because it's mins away from me but I wouldn't give them the money for the entry fee for that and the show near by the other week. Aren't worth the money atall...


where abouts was that show?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

There was one on saterday in St Boswells


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> where abouts was that show?


Between Bishopbriggs and Torrance.


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

This might help

FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs


----------

